# Victini the Movie



## blubbermarble (Jul 25, 2011)

Heard about this movie?
The first movie from Pokemon Best wishes series and the Pokemon fourteenth movie in overall!
In two versions

*Victini and the Black Hero: Zekrom
Victini and the White Hero: Reshiram*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 25, 2011)

is this a new one or this is the same as what was announced before? 

i don't recall victini in the title of the b/w movie before.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL two movies?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

The Pokemon movies are entirely mediocre and are cash-ins. I don't see how anyone above the age of 10 would find them good.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 26, 2011)

KB took the words right out of my mouth. Ever since the 4th movie I cannot even find the interest to youtube search the trailer. 

Ash is 23 years old. Just throwin that out there...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 26, 2011)

ha 23 dang


----------



## blubbermarble (Jul 26, 2011)

actually why voted for "black hero" the most in a poll?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 26, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> KB took the words right out of my mouth. Ever since the 4th movie I cannot even find the interest to youtube search the trailer.
> 
> Ash is 23 years old. Just throwin that out there...


he's older than me? but he looks younger?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## hunter291 (Jul 26, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> KB took the words right out of my mouth. Ever since the 4th movie I cannot even find the interest to youtube search the trailer.
> 
> Ash is 23 years old. Just throwin that out there...



In the japanese original of the first bw episode, he says he is 12 (or was it 13 ?). epic time paradoxon. in the beginning of the first episode, he also says that he is 12/13. If i remember correctly, some events in the first season took years (waiting for the league in the end was one of them I think, which took 1 year). So he can't be 12/13 oO Anyones got correct info about his age ?

edit: beginning of first season: 10, beginning of the effing last season (season 14, black and white) age:10. both ages taken from the anime


----------

